# Tolkien Youtubers



## Elisha (Sep 23, 2021)

Hey everyone! I wanted to ask about Tolkien related Youtubers you watch. One of my favorites is the Nerd of the Rings and another one I like is Everything in Middle Earth.

Who do you watch?

Here is the nerd of the rings https://www.youtube.com/c/NerdoftheRings he posts many videos explaining the history of Arda. He also has some great videos on Tolkien theory, for example, one of my favorites is a theoretical question of what if Gandalf took the ring.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 23, 2021)

Men of the west, Nerd of the rings, The broken sword and Geek zone.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> Men of the west, Nerd of the rings, The broken sword and Geek zone.


What kind of content do they cover? I'm looking into doing YouTubing.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

Practically any Tolkien content. Hobbit, LOTR, Silmarilion...


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 24, 2021)

Melkor said:


> Practically any Tolkien content. Hobbit, LOTR, Silmarilion...


Hm. Do they just repeat lore? Or are there theories? Speculative fiction?


----------



## Melkor (Sep 24, 2021)

They do both - lore and their own theories. Look at some videos from them and you will see. Men of the west is probably my most favorite.


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 24, 2021)

Elisha 1913 said:


> Hey everyone! I wanted to ask about Tolkien related Youtubers you watch. One of my favorites is the Nerd of the Rings and another one I like is Everything in Middle Earth.
> 
> Who do you watch?
> 
> Here is the nerd of the rings https://www.youtube.com/c/NerdoftheRings he posts many videos explaining the history of Arda. He also has some great videos on Tolkien theory, for example, one of my favorites is a theoretical question of what if Gandalf took the ring.



Do you have any idea how to contact [matt?] the guy from nerd of the rings? I would love to ask him something.


----------



## Elisha (Sep 25, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> Do you have any idea how to contact [matt?] the guy from nerd of the rings? I would love to ask him something.


Hey, the best way to communicate with him is by supporting him on Patreon which you can do at this link https://www.patreon.com/NerdoftheRings by becoming a Patron you will get Discord Benefits which will allow you to communicate with him. Another way is simply by shooting him an email which I'll post below, but I think it's unlikely that he will personally respond to an email and your best bet would be Patreon.


[email protected]


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 26, 2021)

Elisha 1913 said:


> Hey, the best way to communicate with him is by supporting him on Patreon which you can do at this link https://www.patreon.com/NerdoftheRings by becoming a Patron you will get Discord Benefits which will allow you to communicate with him. Another way is simply by shooting him an email which I'll post below, but I think it's unlikely that he will personally respond to an email and your best bet would be Patreon.
> 
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks much.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 2, 2021)

You could also try posting your question in the Comments section of one of his videos. No guarantee he'd see it, of course.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 2, 2021)

Not youtube, but I enjoy the Prancing Pony Podcast https://theprancingponypodcast.com/
They've covered Silm and TH, chapter by chapter, and they're mid-way through LotR. Although I don't agree with everything they say, it's an enjoyable listen.


----------



## Council_of_Gondor (Nov 16, 2021)

I do Tolkien YouTube related videos myself on my channel: Macbeth of Gondor.
Some of the more popular channels are Nerd of the Rings, Geekzone, Men in the West, The Broken Sword and In Deep geek, but there are many other channels. I can try and summarize them below (might be a few I missed)

The Red Book - Covers a lot of theories and and questions
Tolkien Tube - Covers everything about LOTR on Prime
Fellowship of Fans - Covers pretty much everything on LOTR on Prime as well
Hello Future me - Has some videos about the concepts and deeper meanings in Tolkien's universe (I can recommend it)
Lore of the Rings - Covers battles and events and compares books with the films. Sorta like some history channels do with real history.
Tolkien Lore - Podcast-like where he talks about certain topics in depth
ThePhilosophersGames - A lot of LOTR on Prime stuff and all sorts of lore topics
The Clueless fangirl - Lots of interviews/ debates with people about certain topics - Queens of Numenor was a recent one
GirlNextGondor - Various lore topics often not discussed on other channels
Middle-Earth Lore - Different LOTR lore topics often with a more fun and casual approach
Everything Middle Earth - LOTR on Prime stuff
Timbo Took - Painting LOTR locations sorta like Bob Ross

On my own channel I try to cover stuff not covered by other channels, especially the popular ones, though it can be challenging. I have recently speeded up my production, and hope to make far more content in the future. I would say that I tend to dig deeper into the lore than the popular channels and I will also try and include lore that contradict the common beliefs many have on certain things. Yesterday I released an episode about why Aragorn doesn't have a beard for example.


----------



## 1stvermont (Nov 16, 2021)

Macbeth_of_Gondor said:


> I do Tolkien YouTube related videos myself on my channel: Macbeth of Gondor.
> Some of the more popular channels are Nerd of the Rings, Geekzone, Men in the West, The Broken Sword and In Deep geek, but there are many other channels. I can try and summarize them below (might be a few I missed)
> 
> The Red Book - Covers a lot of theories and and questions
> ...




I had no idea there were so many, thanks for posting. I will also be checking out your page I gave it a quick look and i am excited.


----------



## Council_of_Gondor (Nov 16, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> I had no idea there were so many, thanks for posting. I will also be checking out your page I gave it a quick look and i am excited.


Glad to hear that! The Tolkien channels are in touch through a discord group I'm part of where we organize collabs and alike. Most of the channels have a 'featured channels' tab on them where they list all the channels. There might be a handful I don't know about or that I forgot to mention. I have a handful on my own as well.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 16, 2021)

Cool! I just subscribed to a few of those!


----------



## 1stvermont (Nov 16, 2021)

Macbeth_of_Gondor said:


> Glad to hear that! The Tolkien channels are in touch through a discord group I'm part of where we organize collabs and alike. Most of the channels have a 'featured channels' tab on them where they list all the channels. There might be a handful I don't know about or that I forgot to mention. I have a handful on my own as well.



I see your into kingdoms of Arda. I was considering getting the mod but I am more into grand strategy gaming. I still hope Total war does a Tolkien game. Knights of Honor 2 looks _very promising_ for mods.


----------



## Council_of_Gondor (Nov 16, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> I see your into kingdoms of Arda. I was considering getting the mod but I am more into grand strategy gaming. I still hope Total war does a Tolkien game. Knights of Honor 2 looks _very promising_ for mods.


Yes I'm one of the lead devs. There's plenty of strategy involved with the game. The mod is not out yet though. 
And if you like the Total war genre I can recommend Third age Total war for Medieval II Total war and Rise of Mordor for Total War Attila. 
The latter one is still being heavily developed and a campaign map is on the way. They actually have a youtube channel as well, where you can follow the development.


----------



## Elisha (Nov 16, 2021)

Wow! Thanks for sharing, I'll check out your channel.

How do you create your videos? I have been thinking about starting a channel but must first learn how to edit and create the videos. Where do you get all the artwork from? I'm not sure if that's what you do, but NOTR does that and that's kind of the style I'm thinking of. And how do you the map animations he does?

Just subscribed!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 16, 2021)

Macbeth_of_Gondor said:


> Yes I'm one of the lead devs.


Perhaps you'll consider posting something on Palantiri Arcade, our gaming forum?


----------



## Elisha (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm actually in the process of creating a channel. The only things I really need to do are get a good name and learn how to edit the videos.


----------



## Council_of_Gondor (Nov 17, 2021)

Elisha said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing, I'll check out your channel.
> 
> How do you create your videos? I have been thinking about starting a channel but must first learn how to edit and create the videos. Where do you get all the artwork from? I'm not sure if that's what you do, but NOTR does that and that's kind of the style I'm thinking of. And how do you the map animations he does?


Well there's some 2D art I make myself through GIMP. Finding art is time-consuming and I simply search around. With time you get to know a few names where they often have good art that can be used.
All the animations are done in the film editing software I use. There are plenty of such programs to use, but I think all the good ones costs money.
Also the competition with making Tolkien videos is super hard and YouTube favours creators that can produce fast and also make engaging content. It's quite stressful.




Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Perhaps you'll consider posting something on Palantiri Arcade, our gaming forum?


Sure!


----------



## Elisha (Nov 17, 2021)

Wow! Thanks! Didn't realize that much work went into it!


----------



## 1stvermont (Nov 18, 2021)

Macbeth_of_Gondor said:


> Yes I'm one of the lead devs. There's plenty of strategy involved with the game. The mod is not out yet though.
> And if you like the Total war genre I can recommend Third age Total war for Medieval II Total war and Rise of Mordor for Total War Attila.
> The latter one is still being heavily developed and a campaign map is on the way. They actually have a youtube channel as well, where you can follow the development.



Yes i have been keeping an eye out on all three of them. I have played third age and i loved it but it had to many glitches in it.


----------



## Council_of_Gondor (Nov 18, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> Yes i have been keeping an eye out on all three of them. I have played third age and i loved it but it had to many glitches in it.


really? Not when I played it. When was the last time you played it?


----------

